# Wine, Chocolate, and the Female Voice



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

With wine I started on sparkling wine and gradually developed a taste for dry wine. With chocolate I started on milk chocolate and gradually developed a taste for dark chocolate. So with the female voice, I could not stand alto but loved soprano, yet now I seem to be moving towards mezzo-soprano and contra-alto and enjoying the alto much more. Is this typical?

Besides, i thought the thread title curious enough that it ought to get a lot of views.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know. I'm still sort of a bass or nothing kind of person, but most of my favorite female opera singers fall under the soprano category, so honestly I have no idea.

The only comparison I can draw is. When I started drinking beer, I drank the darker more full bodied beers first and moved on to appreciate lighter more crisp beers. So maybe my vocal leanings will change. 

I think though, I tend to lean towards basses and baritones, because I myself am a baritone, so it's more of a listen and learn sort of thing. I'm sure I'm not the only one who does that. I don't ever think I'll ever be an opera singer, but I do want to sing professionally. It translates to modern "pop" music you could say. My favorite singers are Perry Como, Dean Martin, Eddy Arnold, and Frank Sinatra, who are all baritones. Don't get me wrong, I'm big on Doris Day, Shirley Bassey, and Peggy Lee. 

I like mellow voices. You don't have to be deep or high, as long as it isn't harsh.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

For me, it depends on the quality, same as with wine (the one time I tasted it) and chocolate. I would rather listen to a good mezzo than a bad soprano, and vice versa.

I used to ONLY like sopranos because I wanted to live vicariously through the voice type. I guess I've grown past that now.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Your title made me immediately think of Leontyne Price, Renee Fleming or Anna Netrebko


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

In terms of the female voice, I've always been a dark chocolate fan. Soprano voices are pretty, but _I_ am not, so I went for character instead, and identified with mezzo-sopranos & contraltos.

Talk of dark choccy & I think of Jantina Noorman & her singing of early music. 90% cocoa solids.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

My first love was the mezzo-soprano, probably because my own voice is pretty much mezzo in range. I just found it easier to relate to as a novice opera-lover.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a contra alto I just discovered in my new opera DVD of La Fille Du Régiment. This is a clip from it"


----------

